# Annesley Hall, Church and Graveyard, Nottinghamshire - February 2013



## shatners (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy derpatronic derpington Derpman! 

I wasnt going to do a post on this one as its a bit derp but the other old reports I just checked out dont seem to cover Annesley old curch and the Victorian graveyard which is actualy quite an interesting place and connected to the hall by virtue of the fact most of the various lords and ladies of the manner are burried in there.

Most of the graves are early 1800's victorian era, the church is pretty much a derelic shell but has a few nice features and some restoration to the tower. The internals of the hall its self are none existant, just empty rooms with soil for floors and plasterless walls, totaly devoid of any origional features and its been like this for years now saldy.

Anyway, on with the pics... thanks for looking 



The not so grand entrance....




















































































































and finaly the view from the halls front approach windows...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice report and pics looks a amazing place ,thanks for posting .


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 11, 2013)

You make total shit-holes look good! Well done boss


----------



## shatners (Feb 11, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> You make total shit-holes look good! Well done boss



Haha.. cheers mate.. to be fair this is a monsterous shit hole lol, plus crap light and I had nipples like bullets.. but the graveyard is lovely for a womble around


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a lovely building architectural wise. Graveyards + snow = pure win 

I admire your style of photography mate


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 11, 2013)

What Silent Hill said. It's a beautiful building. You've made it look ace, hats off to ya!


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 12, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> You make total shit-holes look good! Well done boss



*Same as that... *


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice looks real pretty in the snow, 
We went up here on a dead sunny day and the graveyard looked pretty then
Odd.... Considering its a graveyard
The hall but gave me the creeps 
No idea why


----------



## night crawler (Feb 12, 2013)

I think the grey day added to the featur of the place doubt it would hav ecome across so well on a good day. Great shots.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 12, 2013)

One word. Superb.


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks well in the snow, top shots as ever mate


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 12, 2013)

great shots did you get shot at?


----------



## shatners (Feb 12, 2013)

Cheers everyone... there was some shooting going off actualy, thankfuly I dont think it was aimed at me though 



birdinanaviary said:


> Nice looks real pretty in the snow,
> We went up here on a dead sunny day and the graveyard looked pretty then
> Odd.... Considering its a graveyard
> The hall but gave me the creeps
> No idea why



I see what you did there... dead sunny.. graveyard... very good...

I know what you mean about it being creepy though, reminded me of one of those redneck banjo playing places with all the wierd signs and shuttered windows, half expected some one to appear at window and tell me I got priddy teef


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice welcome notice just makes you want to go in! Great photos.


----------



## scribble (Feb 14, 2013)

A wonderful report with gorgeous shots. I remember when they tried to do up the hall - or at least the Home Farm. It was the home of the Chaworth-Musters family. Mary Chaworth had a bit of a thing going with Lord Byron.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2013)

Wonderful pics! What a fantastic building, great report


----------

